# Sweat



## drunken mistress (Aug 22, 2004)

I live in Spain where the temperatures are 90 plus in the summer. I train with my family twice weekly in Karate in the basement of a pub which is not air-conditioned. A few students take the summer off because they can´t stand training in the heat. The rest of us slurp large bottles of water, sweat in puddles on the floor and rub ourselves down with towels from time to time. There is one kid there who does not seem to sweat at all. He´s about eleven and has done karate for a couple of years and shows lots of promise. I envy young Mr Cool!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 22, 2004)

My daughter is like that, doesn't sweat.  Toward the end of a 3 hr. black belt test, she did have a sheen though.   I'm not sure , I want that either, since she is prone to overheating. She's in 108° heat in Arizona now, so she has to drink lots of water do compensate for the water loss that you don't feel.  Sweat does provide you with a natural cooling system.  I sweat in buckets when we don't have AC.  But since we have been having 60-70's all summer with "few" 80's in Minnesota, it really doesn't matter, since we open the windows.  Perfect training weather.  But I do miss a nice warm summer after a long winter.  Our winters have been pretty mild though. I don't envy you your 90° in the basement though for training.  When does it cool down in Spain?  TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 22, 2004)

give him a few years, he'll be sweatin like the oldies


----------



## OULobo (Aug 23, 2004)

I used to be like that. I didn't really sweat much until about two years into college. Like Andrew said, just give him a little time to let his sweat glands mature.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 8, 2004)

Still, have you seen those guys in the gym who do the running and you walk in there as they start, you peer in ten minutes later and the sweats are just about showing, a glint on the forehead maybe and then you peer in an hour later they are still there but they are completely soaked, now I call that endurance, but hey thats a hell of alot of sweat.

Does anybody else find that if they have had a really good sweat then they have usually had a really good workout? 

Regards


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 8, 2004)

I sweat like a pig.  Even if i'm not working, Florida is just humid!


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

that's usually how it works

suprisignly for my size...i'm not much of a sweater...it also depends on personal biology as well...i know a guy that is in great physical shape...he's a pushup machine...and he literally leaves puddles on the floor...it sounds like a funny visual...but it's absolutely the truth....


----------

